# G5 starts, light flashes but no monitor



## Art Beatz (Nov 11, 2008)

Just added an additional hardrive to g5, and boosted the ram. Now when I start the computer it sounds like it starts and the light on the front flashes every 5 seconds... but nothing on the screen. Then after about 2-3minutes the fans sound like they're going to take off. I've tried removing the added ram and harddrive to original, but it does exactly the same thing....
Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this... I'm going insane!
Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## ora (Nov 11, 2008)

I got this quite recently when I upgraded the RAM on a G5. The light on the front was double flashing every few seconds I think.

I just reseated the RAM one pair at a time (make sure you are putting it in in pairs in the correct way) and booted each time to make sure it worked. On some slots you have to press really quite hard to make it work, it does click though when you get it right.  Normally when this kind of thing happens you have just not seated a board right or a connector has come loose.


----------



## Art Beatz (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Ora, I've tried several times, and the ram clicks in each time... still not working. Thanks anyway.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 11, 2008)

A double-flashing light means, basically, "bad RAM."

Take out all the RAM in the G5, and add it back one stick at a time (or two sticks, depending on what's required for your computer -- you can find this information in the manual that came with the computer).  You can narrow down the offending stick or sticks of RAM this way.

Are you sure that the new RAM you added to the G5 is the correct type of RAM, and is compatible with your model of G5?


----------



## Art Beatz (Nov 11, 2008)

I was told it was the correct ram after giving the salesperson the serial no of the computer. I have since tried the original ram back in it's orignal position, though the computer is still doing the flashing light every 5 seconds...


----------



## wrbmonster (Dec 10, 2008)

its actually becoming a common problem.

check these threads on macworld and apple's site

apple has been silencing anyone really trying to organize everyone with this problem and deleting posts with people agreeing that its actually a manufacturing problem.

http://forums.macworld.com/thread/103827?tstart=0

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1651621&tstart=0

and ive started a digg story on the matter..figure apple will eventually have to see this if its dugg enought times

http://digg.com/apple/Has_your_G5_died_in_the_last_couple_of_months


----------

